# Things To Do / Not To Do before & during the 2WW?



## redpepper (Feb 23, 2005)

Hi 

I thought it might be a good idea to collate a thread with all the "must do" and "mustn't do" so if you really want to be religious in optimising your chances of being pregnant.  I've read a lot of things of her on what has been recommended before and during the 2WW eg. I was told to have sex every other day in the days before ovulation, but I've also read you should have sex every day leading up to Ov.  I've also read you shouldn't have sex in the 2WW whilst my clinic said to carry on as normal. Anyway, I've started a list of what I've read to be the "optimum" conditions to get pregnant.  However, I do believe that falling pregnant is don't to lady luck and out of our control!

Before 2WW:

You shouldnt:

* Get stressed & be relaxed as possible

You should:  

* Have regular since leading up to ovulation (varies between every other day and every day)!

During 2WW:

You shouldnt:

* Have a bath
* Have sex 
* Get stressed 

You should: 

* Eat and drink lots of pineapple / pure pineapple juice 
* Eat brazil nuts every day


Feel free to add and I'll amend as we go along!

Good luck to everyone

Red Pepper


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I think its really difficult to say what we should or shouldn't do before or during 2ww as so many of us have varying advice from clinics etc.

Some common advice is to drink at least 2 litres of water a day.  Also try to drink about 1 litre of milk (preferably organic) - this is whether having ivf treatment or not - if not milk then plenty of protein for good healthy eggs.  Try to eat as much organic as possible, especially meat and dairy to avoid all the added hormones/antibiotics.
Ensure you are taking your supplements, especially folic acid, but when it comes to other supplements you need to be careful what you take if you're taking any additional medications eg if prescribed anticoagulents like clexane, baby aspirin etc then should avoid fish oils, flaxseed oil - check first.

As for pineapple - you should not eat too much fresh pineapple during 2ww as it contains an enzyme called bromelain which is contraindicated during pregnancy & may cause uterine contractions - juice is ok as the enzyme is destroyed during the processing.  It is suggested to drink one small glass of pineapple juice a day + approx 5 brazil nuts per day because of the selenium - but selenium can be found in many other sources - selenium helps promote a healthy womb lining.  Zinc is also good for encouraging healthy eggs and can be found in plenty of food sources including fish, sunflower & pumpkin seeds.

You should always ensure you abdomen is warm but not hot - I was told baths were fine but warm, definitely not hot as shouldn't raise the body temperature because this is what the embies don't like.

Acupuncture before & during 2ww - specific protocols when having treatment (not chinese herbs though as majority of clinics recommend hot take these when having any other fertility drugs)

No heavy lifting & plenty of sleep/rest during 2ww

There really are so many things that some say should, some say shouldnt that its very difficult to put a list together without people having very differing opinions.  

A couple of good books that you may be interested in are

Fertility and Conception: The Complete Guide to Getting Pregnant by Zita West and
Natural Solutions to Infertility: How to Increase Your Chances of Conceiving and Preventing Miscarriage by Marilyn Glenville 

Both these books give great advise on the right levels of supplements, the right diet, do's and don'ts for during 2ww and to be honest are a bit like "bibles".

Good luck with compiling the list !!
Take care
Natasha


----------



## redpepper (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks Natasha 

You always seem like a guru on these boards and provide informative answers for everyone!  You've put lots of information that which is very useful and should help with compiling the lists.

Thanks again


----------



## madison (May 6, 2005)

Hi,

  This may have not made any difference whatsoever BUT on my last 2ww ( my 4th) 
  I did not vacuum at all & I did on the others.. may be a silly one but I think its worth mentioning   

  I aslo took Q10 (health shop)  & Magnasium/ok (boots) on my last go

  Katy. xxxxx


----------



## stpcarly (Jan 26, 2006)

For me:
before ec:
sex occassionally, didn't feel like it
water up to 3 litres a day
milk everyday but less than a litre, maybe 2 large glasses
no alcohol nor smoking
during 2ww:
continu with no alcohol or smoking
no sex because i felt too bloated
no baths nor swimming, which sucked as it was july lol
no pineapple juice or brazilian nuts 
vacuumed once, couldn't stand the house
stayed down first three days, little movement off sofa (even went as far as to sit upside down when I got home for a few hours lol)
stayed positive

I think each of us is different and we don't know what exactly makes implantation occur with each of us so just do the best you can and live as normally as possible.


----------

